# Spearfishing Charter in Pensacola



## Maxafa (Mar 13, 2013)

My wife bought me a speargun for our anniversary--looking to rent gear/charter and give it a try. Also have my own boat, but no experience in spearfishing--would like to go with a pro. Any suggestions? Pensacola. Thanks


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

The spearfishing charters that I know of in Pensacola are:

Dr Dive
Due South Charters
Scuba Shack/Wet Dream
Blue Water Adventures
Niuhi Dive Charters
I have been out with the first three many times and can recommend them highly. I hear good things about the last two as well.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Check out Derik and April Fairchild on-board the A Salt Weapon, they are well versed in the spearfishing charter category, great peeps!

http://www.sniperoffshore.com/


----------



## Maxafa (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks Whackum--Is there any point in calling around for the best prices, or are they all the same? I live down the street from Scuba Shack, can walk there...any reason to shop around? Thanks


----------



## jamesw21 (Feb 26, 2011)

Also keep an I eye on the forum and some people post looking for other divers to help pitch in on gas. This is how I got my first experiences, from the guys right here on this forum.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

If you wanna spearfish, I recommend going with Due South Charters. Captain Dalton, also a forum member on here (DKdiver) Has been doing spear fishing charters a long time and is well known. I've been out on his boat plenty. And nothing like a the ride on a catamaran.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Clay-Doh said:


> If you wanna spearfish, I recommend going with Due South Charters. Captain Dalton, also a forum member on here (DKdiver) Has been doing spear fishing charters a long time and is well known. I've been out on his boat plenty. And nothing like a the ride on a catamaran.


+1 for Dalton of Due South. I'm sure the others are good, too, but Dalton is a stand up guy who will make it happen for you.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Dive pros is another good one.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Maxafa said:


> Thanks Whackum--Is there any point in calling around for the best prices, or are they all the same? I live down the street from Scuba Shack, can walk there...any reason to shop around? Thanks


The prices are pretty close, and generally depend on how far off-shore you want to go. The Scuba Shack might be a good outfit to try first since they are near you. However, I don't think you can go wrong with any of the folks on the list above. Just tell them that WhackUmStackUm sent you and they should give you a *BIG discount*! :no:

All of the boats above are medium-sized catamarans except for the Wet Dream. At 50' long, the Wet Dream (vee hull) is the biggest boat by far, and sports an enclosed cabin.

The folks at Dive Pros often book trips on Dr. Dive's boat.


----------



## DropB (Feb 4, 2011)

You can also go with the N2Deep, Clark is great people and runs a great boat.

https://www.facebook.com/Dive1DiveCharters


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

jspooney said:


> +1 for Dalton of Due South. I'm sure the others are good, too, but Dalton is a stand up guy who will make it happen for you.


 
*Yep, Dalton would be my choice, if I was a Diver.*
*Good friend of mine also!!!*


----------

